

The Internet Turned Kratom, a Medical Plant, into an Oxy-Adderall Lovechild - fasteo
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-the-internet-turned-kratom-a-medical-plant-into-an-oxy-adderall-lovechild

======
Canada
I know the owner of a sizable Kratom vendor. I've tried it many times and
haven't found it harmful or addictive. I see no reason why I shouldn't be able
to order it at any coffee shop.

------
mrestko
Anecdotal evidence, but I saw a man violently detox from Kratom after a spinal
surgery. He required full sedation/ventilation for about a week before he
could be woken up without thrashing around.

